# Moving to calgary in November



## Cagirlintexas (Jul 20, 2014)

We are moving to Calgary in November with 3 kids (7,4,2 months)
Husband will be working in Sundance in southeast. 
Can anyone give me some advice about neighborhoods. 
Looking for ability to walk some places, other kids, homeschool group.
Budget is max 3000 for rental.
We are open to houses, town homes, condos, ect. But want 3 bedrooms at least 1400 square feet..

How is the rental market in November? Also any advice on good short term housing.


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't know anything about Calgary, but here is a web site to give you an idea of what is available within your budget.

Calgary Homes for Rent, House Rentals Calgary - RentFaster.ca


----------



## etingo (Sep 10, 2014)

Cagirlintexas said:


> We are moving to Calgary in November with 3 kids (7,4,2 months)
> Husband will be working in Sundance in southeast.
> Can anyone give me some advice about neighborhoods.
> Looking for ability to walk some places, other kids, homeschool group.
> ...


Hi Cagirlintexas

I live in Calgary and was wondering if you finally found a place for when you move here in november. I f not there are some new home around where I live (SW) that have come up for rent. I will be happy to pass on the details. 

regards

Etingo


----------

